# RB25DET questions



## ThaSpeedDemon (Aug 25, 2003)

Hows it going people, Im kinda new here, but ive got a little bit of basics down on the Skylines & RB26 motors. But the thing is im looking to do the soon to be very popular "RB25/Silvia" swap. Theres a few things that are kinda keeping me from this though(Aside from its growing popularity by more & more people). First off, I can barely find anybody who has worked this motor & put it through its phases. I hear alot of good things about it, but yet it seems to be in the the black sheep of the Nissan line. Its kinda understood:why have a RB25, when you can have a RB26? Im not a multi-millionare, but I know for the work to get that motor in a Silvia isnt worth it.

Next, does anybody know exactly how much boost & hp the bottem end can take before needing to have new parts?

I intend for this project to be a daily driver for a little bit, but in the same aspect I want the to run with my friends in their Supras, RX7s, etc....

Basically i'm curious as to what will be the best way to run mid-to-low 10 second e.t.s on a reliable daily driven car. Be aware that im not really big on nitrous , but if it must be used then so be it


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

It's not as strong as the RB26DETT but it can still handle (I believe) somewhere about double the stock HP on the stock internals. I've heard that the RB20DET has about the same HP potential as the RB25DET, because it can rev harder (shorter stroke) and the only RB25DET I have personal experience with detonated to death because of inadequate fuel and a stuck thermostat. So I tend to be more of a RB20DET fan. But lots of people are running 11's in Australia and New Zealand on RB25DET's. Go to www.skylinesdownunder.com and ask a few questions on the forum.


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

You can also get some advice from www.skylineowners.com Lots of GTS owners there, myself included, also some tuners are club members. Just click and ask.


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

*excuse me mate*

is a SKYLINE an in-line 4 cylinder or a striaght 6!


----------



## ThaSpeedDemon (Aug 25, 2003)

Its a straight 6


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: excuse me mate*



3zguy4life said:


> *is a SKYLINE an in-line 4 cylinder or a striaght 6! *


Is it just me or did you post this at least 4 different times? Only ask a question once, and that's after you used the *search* button.

-PC


----------



## ThaSpeedDemon (Aug 25, 2003)

If your curious about what a Skyline has in it...think about it like this.....Itd be pointless to put twin turbos on a 4-cylinder, so it must be a Straight 6


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

ThaSpeedDemon said:


> *If your curious about what a Skyline has in it...think about it like this.....Itd be pointless to put twin turbos on a 4-cylinder, so it must be a Straight 6 *


correct... and youve got a 300z... wtf?


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

There was a 4-cylinder R32 Skyline available in Japan. It had the CA18 engine and 4-doors, and IMHO was a travesty - a mutant that shoulda been stillborn!


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

*More RB25 stuff....*

I was just wondering what the power curve for the RB25 looked like. Anyone have a dyno scanned? I'm one of the pround 240 owners, but like all of us, I lust after skylines. The Sr20 isn't going to give me the bang that I'm looking for so I want the RB is just want to know what the top speed is and what the power curve looks like.


----------

